# "The Wrench"



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking at the amazing popularity of the PFS and the fun I have with a similar sized shooter Danny made for me, I thought I'd have a go at designing a similar sized fork myself.

Here it is, "The Wrench"

_This design is free of copy write and can be used by anyone, private and commercial. Sending me one would be a nice way of saying thanks







_

Width : 60mm
Height : 110mm
Fork tips : 17.5mm
Fork gap : 25mm
Throat depth : 22.5mm


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent design. Cannot go wrong with this one.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

lol im an idiot, knowing hrawk i misread it as the wench. lol sorry .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Excellent!
I may have to shed of 10mm so i can fit it on a 50mm wide aluminium flat.








Looks comfortable.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is a wee beastie ... only 4.25 inches long! Another little one to add to my collection. Thanks!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm ... just may have to learn how to shoot one of these.
Thanks, Hrawk!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Good one Hrawk. I'll be doin a couple o these me thinks

Hype~X Australia


----------



## zamarion (Mar 22, 2012)

Imperial said:


> lol im an idiot, knowing hrawk i misread it as the wench. lol sorry .


 that gives me a great idea!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great little design, I'll be making one this week


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a couple I made a while back.

Straight off the router before final sanding and polishing.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

a cool PFS, i will make this one, and if i do i will mail you one, but it will be lignum.


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Now I just GOT to make one of those!


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

Just made one of these from birch ply. Currently drying - I'll post pictures soon.


----------

